# Is $600 a fair price for Canon EOS Rebel XSi + lenses?



## fortywinks (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi there,

I received a camera early this year as a gift but I barely used it so I was looking to sell. Someone offered me $600 CAN for the following:

Barely used Canon EOS Rebel XSi camera including 18-55 Image Stabilizer lens and 75-300mm USM lens for greater range.

Including:
EOS Rebel XSi camera 
18-55mm lens 
75-300mm USM lens 
Eyecup 
Wide strap 
Battery Charger 
Battery Pack 
USB Interface Cable 
Video Cable 
Software 

Is that a fair deal? What would you pay for this? Clearly I know very little about cameras.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2009)

Brand new, it can be purchased for $900 CDN (SEE HERE)
So $600 for a 'used' kit...might be a fair price.  Of course, if it's barely used, then the buyer is getting a pretty good deal....but I don't know if you could get any more than $600.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 10, 2009)

Check out craigslist in your area to see what the camera is going for.

XSI + 18-55 + 50mm 1.8 + 8gb card + bag = $800 CAD 
XSI + 18-55 + 1gb card = $550 CAD

Both ads on Montreal Craigslist


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 10, 2009)

that 18-55 EF-S is a POS
Get a new Body and order a lens that YOU will like

trust me


----------



## battletone (Nov 10, 2009)

McNugget801 said:


> that 18-55 EF-S is a POS
> Get a new Body and order a lens that YOU will like
> 
> trust me


:thumbdown:


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 10, 2009)

McNugget801 said:


> that 18-55 EF-S is a POS
> Get a new Body and order a lens that YOU will like
> 
> trust me



The OP doesn't want the camera though.  So, that really doesn't matter here.  500 bucks for an entry level camera and two go to starter lenses - not bad.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 10, 2009)

battletone said:


> :thumbdown:




18-55mm EF-S Kit lens.. is G A R B A G E
How can you disagree with that?


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2009)

> 18-55mm EF-S Kit lens.. is G A R B A G E
> How can you disagree with that?


The EF-S 18-55mm *IS* is better than the original 18-55mm.
Also, what is a better zoom lens for about $100?

The biggest reason the 18-55mm lenses tend to produce lousy shots...is that they are mostly being used by lousy photographers.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 10, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> > 18-55mm EF-S Kit lens.. is G A R B A G E
> > How can you disagree with that?
> 
> 
> ...



Its a lousy lens, I got some decent shot with it but nothing I would ever print.  

I would suggest somthing like...
New
Xsi Body $500
Sigma 18-200 $300


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd bet anyone would have a hard time telling which _prints_ were taken with the 18-55mm vs the Sigma 18-200mm.

Now, if it was something like the EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 or the 17-40mm F4L...then the quality difference would be much more visible.  

I've got the original 18-55mm lens too...and I haven't used it in probably three years...it's not an outstanding lens by any means.  But I still say it's the best (Canon) zoom lens you will get for $100.


----------



## battletone (Nov 10, 2009)

McNugget801 said:


> battletone said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbdown:
> ...



Yes.  Name off the list of P&S cameras that have a lens better than the 18-55IS.

People seem to forget that 99% of people buying/receiving a Rebel are going to be amateurs with limited resources to devout to the hobby, and will only be comparing it to their previous experience with P&S cameras.  If you look at it from that perspective, the 18-55IS might be the finest lens ever made.

Not everyone has money to burn.  The Fiend Club membership card has been rejected.


----------



## McNugget801 (Nov 10, 2009)

battletone said:


> Not everyone has money to burn.



Exactly - that's why no one should waste money on that lens.



battletone said:


> The Fiend Club membership card has been rejected.


ok....


----------



## fortywinks (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks to all who replied.

I've posted it for $750.. most ads are ~$800 where I am (Vancouver) with just the body and 18-55 mm included. To me that seems too expensive. Too bad I have no serious buyers so far 
It's a shame; I don't know how to use it and don't have time for classes and whatnot.


----------

